# Quantum Byte Fanless Windows® Mini Desktop PC



## Alex Heiphetz (May 6, 2015)

I need to install FreeBSD to have access to a legacy application. For that I will need gcc, Apache, mySQL, Firefox. It will work in a desktop mode, meaning: when a person needs to access data, he will boot computer, start Apache/mySQL, run browser access http://localhost....., get info he needs, shut down computer. I found a really inexpensive computer that would be great for the task IF it would be capable of running FreeBSD 10.

*Quantum Byte Fanless Windows® Mini Desktop PC with Windows 8.1, Intel Baytrail-T (Quad-core) Z3735F up to 1.83GHz, 2GB RAM+32GB storage*

It's on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SCBWF52/ref=psdc_565098_t2_B00VSC6NLO

The only question I have: did anybody deal with this one? Would I run into problem with drivers for video or something else?  Any help would be really appreciated.

Thank you!
A.H.


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2015)

Video drivers could be a problem.  Wired and wireless networking could also be a problem.  With that sort of an integrated design, there is no way to change or add video or network cards.  Ideally, test before buying.


----------



## Alex Heiphetz (May 7, 2015)

Thank you, these are reasonable expectations. Will be searching more.


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2015)

It is also likely that BayTrail machines like these have 32-bit UEFI, making it hard to get FreeBSD booting (at least for now).


----------

